# coutada



## jlillo

Oi.
Estou lendo  um livro de Mia Couto (Jesusalém) e aparece várias vezes a palavra 'coutada'. Pelo entorno da palavra, mais ou menos entendo, mas gostaria de conhecer a traduçao 'oficial'.
Obrigado


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido, 

Provavelmente é _coitada_, já que Mia é moçambicano, ou então este outro significado abaixo, mas precisaríamos de ver a frase inteira para descobrir.

*outada* (clique)
_s. f._
1.           Terra onde não se permite a caça por estar reservada para o proprietário.
2.           Folha de terra reservada para pasto.


----------



## luscofusco

Coutada não pode ser coitada, nem mesmo em Moçambique (embora exista noite/noute, loiça/louça, etc).

Pode ser, sim a primeira acepção "reserva de caça" e, muito frequentemente, no sentido figurado:em inglês talvez traduzisse por "backyard", no sentido figurado também. Por exemplo, "O Alentejo era uma coutada do Partido Comunista".

Mas o contexto faz falta, realmente.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Bom, não sei se é isso, mas foi o que encontrei aqui.


----------



## Mangato

luscofusco said:


> Coutada não pode ser coitada, nem mesmo em Moçambique (embora exista noite/noute, loiça/louça, etc).
> 
> Pode ser, sim a primeira acepção "reserva de caça" e, muito frequentemente, no sentido figurado:em inglês talvez traduzisse por "backyard", no sentido figurado também. Por exemplo, "O Alentejo era uma coutada do Partido Comunista".
> 
> Mas o contexto faz falte, realmente.


 
Mas o Priberam discorda de você. Veja

*coutada* | _s. f._
sing. part. pass. de coutar


*coutada* 
_s. f._
1. Terra onde não se permite a caça por estar reservada para o proprietário.
2. Folha de terra reservada para pasto.

Sinónimo Geral: coitada


Cá na cidade onde eu moro temos a rúa Coutadas. Até agora não tinha procurado o significado. Confiro no Dicionário Xerais a coincidência do significado com o português.

Coitada, tem para nós um sentido diferente: 
_ Adjtv._
1 Aflita, triste, desventurada
2 Apoucada, acobardada

Não sei se em português pode ter estas acepções

Obrigado


----------



## luscofusco

Mmmm... Talvez me tenha precipitado porque é possível que _se tenha dito_ coutada para coitada. Estou a tentar lembrar-me da grafia antiga de alguns poemas, e pus no google "ai triste me mim coutada" (um verso dum romance popular). Não aparece nada, mas "ai triste de mim coitada" sim.

Noute em vez de noite é quase arcaico ou, pelo menos, já muito pouco vulgar. Quanto a coutada em vez de coitada, continuo com dúvidas que tenha existido. Mas é um facto que não sei a origem da palavra coitada. Será que significa alguém que precisava de protecção, de _se acoitar_ num lugar seguro?

Actualmente já não existem coutadas, que eu saiba (a actual Tapada de Mafra era a Coutada Real de Mafra, onde o rei caçava), mas a expressão em sentido figurado é bastante corrente. Mas só com o contexto é que podemos saber o que é que o Mia Couto quer dizer.


----------



## Carfer

luscofusco said:


> Quanto a coutada em vez de coitada, continuo com dúvidas que tenha existido. Mas é um facto que não sei a origem da palavra coitada. Será que significa alguém que precisava de protecção, de _se acoitar_ num lugar seguro?


 
Creio que '_coitada'_ tem origem em _'coita',_ a palavra medieval que significava _'pena', 'tristeza', 'desgraça', 'desgosto'_ _(as minhas coitas)_. Digo isto, porém, sem certeza, apenas porque é o que julgo recordar de alguns textos medievais que tinhamos de estudar no liceu, há muitíssimos anos.



luscofusco said:


> Actualmente já não existem coutadas, que eu saiba (a actual Tapada de Mafra era a Coutada Real de Mafra, onde o rei caçava), mas a expressão em sentido figurado é bastante corrente.


 
Existir, existem, luscofusco. Mudaram foi de nome. Hoje chamam-se _'Reservas de Caça_' e, se ler o _'Diário da República',_ vai ver que é raro o dia, de tantas que são, em que não publique diplomas a anexar terras a umas, a alterar os limites a outras, a conceder a exploração dumas tantas mais. Um fartote.


----------



## Istriano

Coutada ou coitada 
Isso me faz lembrar da palavra _doudo _(significa _doido _em Cabo Verde).


----------



## luscofusco

Tinha-me esquecido das coitas de amor, Carfer. Não, definitivamente, estou convencida de que coutada não tem nada a ver com coitada.

(Penso que a diferença entte as coutadas e as reservas de caça, é que as primeiras são pessoais, as segundas são abertas a quem tenha uma licença de caça. Não?)

Quanto a doudo, é como noute, uma forma a cair em desuso. A forma normal, em Cabo Verde, em Portugal e penso que no Brasil, é do*i*do. Mas é verdade que a forma original devia ser doudo, noute, etc, porque a ave extinta chama-se dodo, mesmo em português, e a origem do nome é, aparentemente, que se deixava apanhar  e matar sem fugir.


----------



## Mangato

Em Espanha também pervivem as coutadas de caza, chamadas na atualidade *cotos*. Espaços de caça privados. As *reservas de caza*, são refugios para a proteção das espécies. Na teoria lá não se pode  caçar.


----------



## Vanda

Falar nisso, MG, coloquei nos nossos recursos esta página de português da Galícia:


> coitado (_apoucado_), cuitado (_coitado_), coutado (_vedado_)


----------



## Carfer

luscofusco said:


> Tinha-me esquecido das coitas de amor, Carfer. Não, definitivamente, estou convencida de que coutada não tem nada a ver com coitada.


 
Também creio que não, neste sentido. O que creio que ocorre é que a '_coutada_' (encarnação actual do '_couto_' medieval), zona de caça reservada e geralmente vedada, também se pode dizer '_coitada_', tal como '_couto_' se pode dizer '_coito_' (e aí aumenta a confusão, está visto), embora um e outro termo sejam raros. O contrário é que não será verdade, isto é a '_coitada_' (a pobre, a desgraçada) não se diz também '_coutada_'. Ao menos isso!



luscofusco said:


> (Penso que a diferença entte as coutadas e as reservas de caça, é que as primeiras são pessoais, as segundas são abertas a quem tenha uma licença de caça. Não?)


 
Não sei bem, é uma área que nunca me interessou. Julgo que, com essa designação, já não há coutadas. Aproveito para rectificar, já não se chamam '_reservas_' mas sim _'zonas de caça associativa_'. E nem de propósito, o Diário da República de hoje, de 21 diplomas legislativos, publica 15 respeitantes a _'zonas de caça associativa_'. Por aí pode ver que as coutadas ainda estão bem vivas. Não são de caça livre, visto que são concessionadas a certas entidades e nelas só caçam os seus associados ou clientes. A caça é livre em todos os demais lugares, com algumas limitações (por exemplo, não se pode disparar uma arma a menos de 500m duma habitação, limite que raramente é respeitado). Os proprietários não podem impedir a invasão das suas terras pelos caçadores, que na época venatória são aos magotes, como se sabe. A solução para garantir algum controle é integrá-las nas tais _'zonas de caça'._ Uma pouca-vergonha_. _


----------



## Carfer

'_Coutada_' (português) com o significado de '_festim_' ou '_banquete_' (espanhol e português)? Nunca vi. Pode-nos dar mais contexto?


----------



## Sweet_Olga

Carfer said:


> '_Coutada_' (português) com o significado de '_festim_' ou '_banquete_' (espanhol e português)? Nunca vi. Pode-nos dar mais contexto?


No, me equivoqué, disculpad. Voy a borrar mi comentario.

Era "comezaina" lo que traduje por "festín".


----------



## Carfer

Sweet_Olga said:


> No, me equivoqué, disculpad. Voy a borrar mi comentario.
> 
> Era "comezaina" lo que traduje por "festín".



Ah! Isso está bem.


----------

